# Paint for Run-in Shed



## lupinfarm (May 28, 2010)

Just wondering what sort of paint/stain you guys would recommend for painting a wood board and batten run-in shelter. I want it to match our house paint which is kind of a greyish blue, same board and batten wood siding. 



I have available to me...



Benjamin Moore Paints

Valspar Paints

Sarah Richardson Paints

Para Paints

Behr Paints

CIL Paints



Should I use siding stain instead? I can probably get the same colour or close in a siding stain.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 28, 2010)

I would make sure it is outdoor paint. 

We have a Home Depot close to us and they have Behr paint. So that is what I buy. I wanted to match our barns and found a color in Behr that almost matched perfectly. Where I am painting white, we just bought barn/fence paint. A big 5 gallon bucket of that paint was the same price as a gallon of Behr paint.


----------



## lupinfarm (May 28, 2010)

Yeah our fence paint is pretty spendy. I have to paint a bunch of fence posts as well. I've been suggested using the Behr siding stain, but it doesn't *really* come in the colour I'd like.


----------



## lupinfarm (May 29, 2010)

Okay I went with the Behr Solid Stain for Siding, Colony Blue  

Anyone have experience with the TSC fence and barn paint?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 29, 2010)

No, I got my barn and fence paint from Home Depot. I guess try it and see how it works, then report back to us so we know. 

Have fun staining. We need to paint our chicken coop and goat boys shelter. Right now it is just too hot!


----------



## lupinfarm (May 29, 2010)

I definitely will 

We have a chicken house to build and duck house on a trailer to build AND paint, and they'll probably match the house as well lol.


----------



## countrylovin (Jun 6, 2010)

Do sheep need an enclosed shed, or is a 3 sided one enough? What kind of a floor is needed. We live in the woods, thus, damp ground.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 7, 2010)

I would build a small shelter for sheep if I had sheep. My goats live in a small barn and only go out to pasture during the day. This run-in shelter is actually for our pony.


----------

